# question between fromm or acana?



## Love my lab

I had drake on raw for a week and his poops were all over the board so I switched him to totw high prairie roasted venison and vision he is doing ok but with all the stuff going on at diamond(Ny food comes from S.C ) I just decided to change. I am leaning towards fromm large breed gold but have also looked at acana large breed. Any thoughts would be great. 

I realize I probably didn't give raw a chance but I being a year into raw felt not comfortable feeding it to him. Also, when he started it a little food aggression began. I have been trying to get that in check. I plan on putting him on raw when he is older,but for now I want a good kibble. So any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I have read nothing but good things about Fromm. If those were my choices I would go with them.


----------



## DaViking

Fromm is a very good option. How about Go Refresh+Renew or Fit+Free as alternatives? Canadian poultry is free of added growth hormones. They have good distribution in the Rochester area.


----------



## Love my lab

thank you for those.....I will look into them.


----------



## NotAChampionFan

DaViking said:


> Fromm is a very good option. How about Go Refresh+Renew or Fit+Free as alternatives? Canadian poultry is free of added growth hormones. They have good distribution in the Rochester area.


American poultry is also free of hormones. It is illegal in the USA to use growth hormones in pigs and all poultry. 

I would take Fromm between the two without a doubt.


----------



## DaViking

NotAChampionFan said:


> American poultry is also free of hormones. It is illegal in the USA to use growth hormones in pigs and all poultry.
> 
> I would take Fromm between the two without a doubt.


Isn't it pigs and cattle whereas poultry farmers could use it? Or did I get cattle and poultry mixed up? Anyway, Fromm is a good alternative regardless.


----------



## NotAChampionFan

DaViking said:


> Isn't it pigs and cattle whereas poultry farmers could use it? Or did I get cattle and poultry mixed up? Anyway, Fromm is a good alternative regardless.


There is a permitted hormone for cattle and sheep but it is very rarely used. Poultry and pigs not allowed. No reason to use in poultry anyway they are bred to grow so fast. Six weeks and chickens are slaughtered, some sooner.


----------



## Caty M

The USDA says that 17% of cows in the US are given rBST, and it's illegal in Canada. If possible I'd stay with a company that sources their beef and beef meals from Canada or another country which doesn't permit it- of course, not a problem if you don't feed a red meat formula. Champion used to source from Canada.. pretty sure they still do. 

Fromm's not a hugely popular food here.. and the cats wouldn't eat it. I like the look of Acana and their customer service is great. My kitties have always done well on Champion foods!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Why don't you rotate between the two? I feed Windy the cat both Orijen and Fromm, have 1 bag of Orijen and 2 bags of Fromm in the cupboard at the moment.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

I will feed both Fromm and Acana. I like Champion Pet foods better though. (mostly because I live less than 2 hours from where it's made)

All of Champion Pet foods have ingredients sourced from Alberta, except the fish. Salmon Comes from BC and the whitefish from NWT.


----------



## kevin bradley

I think if you look at the ingredient list of Acana vs. Fromm, in general, it appears to be more glowing.... Sometimes I wonder if Champion tries pretty hard to "wow" us with their ingredient list...IE-fresh caught Walleye.

Regardless, both great foods. Along with Wellness, the last of the companies I use.


----------



## whiteleo

I'm an Acana fan, feed it to all my fosters, which seem to be many lately. They transition well to the grasslands formula with no issues and no tummy upset coming from crappy grocery store kibble...Not ever fed Fromm, as it's not available here.


----------



## PDXdogmom

Caty M said:


> The USDA says that 17% of cows in the US are given rBST, and it's illegal in Canada. If possible I'd stay with a company that sources their beef and beef meals from Canada or another country which doesn't permit it- of course, not a problem if you don't feed a red meat formula. *Champion used to source from Canada.. pretty sure they still do. *
> 
> Fromm's not a hugely popular food here.. and the cats wouldn't eat it. I like the look of Acana and their customer service is great. My kitties have always done well on Champion foods!


I believe Champion makes that claim for their "fresh" meat sources (actually slurries) and eggs; but I don't think they say where their "meals" (ie. chicken meal) comes from. In one court document I came across during the whole Australian fiasco, a company in Kentucky or somewhere close by seemed to be the supplier of some of their meals.

Both Fromm and Acana have very busy formulas with tons of ingredients. You could rotate; but personally, I'd start with Acana Puppy Gold which is really an "all life stages" food with a solid guaranteed analysis.
Puppy Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## Love my lab

I looked at the grain free for acana but the cal/phos ratios seemed a bit high. The wild prairie cal 1.3%/phos. 1.1%. So guess I was wondering what is the best ratio to feed. He will no doubt be at least 80lbs so I would consider that a large breed and I would like to not be on the higher end w/ those ratios if I can help it. PDXdogmom--did you mean the fromm puppy gold?


----------



## DaViking

Love my lab said:


> I looked at the grain free for acana but the cal/phos ratios seemed a bit high. The wild prairie cal 1.3%/phos. 1.1%. So guess I was wondering what is the best ratio to feed. He will no doubt be at least 80lbs so I would consider that a large breed and I would like to not be on the higher end w/ those ratios if I can help it. PDXdogmom--did you mean the fromm puppy gold?


Fromm have always had their ash levels in check so even if they don't list the number on their website anymore I am pretty sure it's all good in that department. Since ash is concern for you I'd stick with either Fromm Gold or Go Refresh+Renew


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I have read the general rule for growing labs is Calcium under 1.5% and Phos under 1.0%.


----------



## doggiedad

i don't think you're going to have a problem finding a
good kibble. it might take a few tries to find one that works
for your dog.


----------



## catahoulamom

I'd also recommend rotating them, when my pitty ate kibble he did great on a Fromm/Acana rotation. They are both top notch foods in my opinion.


----------



## PDXdogmom

Love my lab said:


> I looked at the grain free for acana but the cal/phos ratios seemed a bit high. The wild prairie cal 1.3%/phos. 1.1%. So guess I was wondering what is the best ratio to feed. He will no doubt be at least 80lbs so I would consider that a large breed and I would like to not be on the higher end w/ those ratios if I can help it. *PDXdogmom--did you mean the fromm puppy gold?*


*
*

Yes, sorry. I did mean Fromm Puppy Gold.


----------



## SunshineDay

I like Acana more than Fromm personally, because of the kibble size and I think Acana is better nutrition wise. With Fromm I felt like I was feeding cat food because of the size of the kibbles, and with the large breed dogs bloat does concern me. My dogs (Golden Retrievers) seem to like the Acana better too, and were not gassy at all like with Fromm. I know others may have had glowing experiences with Fromm, but it was the excessive gas and kibble size that turned me off. The Fromm Gold Large Breed though may be your best choice for pups, I think the kibbles are large enough size so they actually get chewed just not swallowed. --BTW, if you were to do Acana for pups, do the Prarie one, that one is suitable for growing pups because of the Ca/Phos ratio. I had a friend who started her pup on Grasslands (the ratio was not suitable for pups), and his dog later on developed some skeletal issues due to rapid growth.


----------



## Love my lab

Thanks sunshineday. I have started w/ fromm l.breed puppy gold. I did notice some of he Cal/ phos ratios high in some of the grain free acana...the prarie is the one I was looking into though if I went that way. I liked the Cal/ phos ratios best with the fromm that is why I went that route.


----------



## NotAChampionFan

Deaf Dogs said:


> I will feed both Fromm and Acana. I like Champion Pet foods better though. (mostly because I live less than 2 hours from where it's made)
> 
> All of Champion Pet foods have ingredients sourced from Alberta, except the fish. Salmon Comes from BC and the whitefish from NWT.


You fell for that too?


----------

